# Paphiopedilum henryanum ‘Hoodview’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2021)

A division I got moons ago when we could still wander carefree and carelessly lol.

From Theresa Hill in US.

Flowers are pretty stocky with good color. A respectable NS 8 cm DSW 5 cm.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 23, 2021)

Excellent! I like Henry’s!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 23, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Excellent! I like Henry’s!


I know I'm a non native speaker with a sordid, twisted mind, but in these immediate post-Pride days, let's just hope, that Henry likes yours, too! 

I for my part love and adore henrys!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 23, 2021)

Guldal said:


> I know I'm a non native speaker with a sordid, twisted mind, but in these immediate post-Pride days, let's just hope, that Henry likes yours, too!
> 
> I for my part love and adore henrys!


 Most Dane’s speak English as a second language and your comments on here certainly show an excellent command of at least our written word, sordid and twisted, or not!
As a hunting guide (guess what specie) and a aspiring guru of orchids, yes I like Henry’s, and Sandy’s and Roths and very probably most all species in the Orchidaceae family! 
Duck


----------



## emydura (Aug 23, 2021)

The colour and shape is outstanding. I can see why it was awarded.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2021)

Guldal said:


> I know I'm a non native speaker with a sordid, twisted mind, but in these immediate post-Pride days, let's just hope, that Henry likes yours, too!
> 
> I for my part love and adore henrys!


Your English is literature perfect! I always enjoy and admire your posts!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Most Dane’s speak English as a second language and your comments on here certainly show an excellent command of at least our written word, sordid and twisted, or not!
> As a hunting guide (guess what specie) and a aspiring guru of orchids, yes I like Henry’s, and Sandy’s and Roths and very probably most all species in the Orchidaceae family!
> Duck


All species are special in their own little ways. We are lifetime fans!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2021)

emydura said:


> The colour and shape is outstanding. I can see why it was awarded.


Thanks! The flower is adorably cute, even comparable to today’s awards.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 23, 2021)

its very good


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 24, 2021)

Wonderful


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 24, 2021)

Great clone of henry.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 24, 2021)

Fantastic. Congrats. My 4 fan growth plant shows no sign of blooming…..and slow grower too….two new leaves in 2 years!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 25, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> Fantastic. Congrats. My 4 fan growth plant shows no sign of blooming…..and slow grower too….two new leaves in 2 years!


Your plant description sounds like my henryanum albums lol.


----------



## lori.b (Aug 25, 2021)

Beautiful flower! It must be Henry season, mine's in bloom too.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 26, 2021)

Leslie, this is a lovely P. henry with a chunky well shaped flower and excellent colouration.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 29, 2021)

I have a seedling where one parent is Hoodview. Looking forward to its bloom one day!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 30, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have a seedling where one parent is Hoodview. Looking forward to its bloom one day!


Cool! What is other parent?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Cool! What is other parent?


Jinx x Hoodview. I think this is what she has on her list at the moment.
I already have one in bloom that is just opening up and it is from a different breeding line. Not that good but not terrible, either.
One henry is enough but she sent me one as a gift. 
I once bought a compot from Ochid Zone and the very first seedling to bloom was very nice in shape and colors. I got rid of them all, though.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 1, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Jinx x Hoodview. I think this is what she has on her list at the moment.
> I already have one in bloom that is just opening up and it is from a different breeding line. Not that good but not terrible, either.
> One henry is enough but she sent me one as a gift.
> I once bought a compot from Ochid Zone and the very first seedling to bloom was very nice in shape and colors. I got rid of them all, though.


Can’t wait to see the child lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

Update today:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 16, 2022)

Flowering earlier this year, in summer! My plants’ schedule are all over the map. 

Still expanding as it just opened 2-3 days ago.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 16, 2022)

Don't feel bad, my henry is in high bud, too. Seems like the hcc was a bit of an underscore based on your September pic


----------



## GuRu (Jul 17, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Flowering earlier this year, in summer! My plants’ schedule are all over the map.....


Leslie, could it be the plant react to the hot weather ? The flower is lovely as it was last year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 17, 2022)

Not sure… all the other henryanums are waiting to spike for fall.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 17, 2022)

Beautiful  and great photography !


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 18, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Flowering earlier this year, in summer! My plants’ schedule are all over the map.
> 
> Still expanding as it just opened 2-3 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 35452


Greet one!


----------



## lori.b (Jul 18, 2022)

Lovely intense colours. Henry is one of my favs.


----------



## orchidmaven (Jul 18, 2022)

Our henry's are just beginning to show the first buds in Oregon.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 18, 2022)

Today the flower fully stretched to 9 cm (originally awarded at 7.5 cm). So colorful (I’ve always loved this color combination ).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 18, 2022)

orchidmaven said:


> Our henry's are just beginning to show the first buds in Oregon.


I think I got this from you also!


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2022)

Love that fat pouch.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2022)

a very good henry


----------



## Guldal (Jul 19, 2022)

The fully opened flower is a treasure, indeed! Well acquired and well done, Leslie!


----------

